# Need help with canned food



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, If I'm feeding 1/3c. a day of good kibble what would that equal in canned food? I know it's more because of the water content, but don't know the formula.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I used the dogfoodadvisor calculator. It says a bit less than 4 oz.. That's 1/3 of a 12 oz can. I've been offering her 1/4 of a can and she can't finish that. If anyone else reads this post that has a chi in the 2.5 lb. range I'd be interested to know how much they eat. 
Thanks!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

What canned food is it? It varies depending on the food and the dog. I usually base myself around what the feeding guide says on the label of a food, but I adjust if my chis gain or lose weight. Unless she's losing weight or is underweight and needs to gain, it's ok if your chi doesn't eat as much as the feeding guide says.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She is underweight. Her backbone shows. The can guides (Whole Earth & Merrick) suggest a bit more than the calculator said. Even though she is enthusiastic about eating and attacks her dish, she just doesn't eat that much in a day. I think she may have put on a tiny bit, but it may just be I'm used to it now. I offer her food 3 or 4 times a day.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What about giving her a fatty protein like Duck?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Have you tried mixing in a food she really likes to make her want to eat a bit more? Maybe something like cheese, bone broth, sardines, tripe, plain yoghurt, boiled chicken or cooked minced beef?


----------

